# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > آموزش: ساخت روبات نیمباز

## perre-punk

کسی میتونه ساخت روبات نیمبازو بهم یاد بده؟

*نیمباز یک برنامه ی مسنجر قوی است (مانند یاهو) که آدم را اسیر خود میکند*

*یکی از دلیل های پیشرفت آن شروع کردن کار خود بر روی تلفن همراه است*

*که سرعت چت در آن نسبت به دیگر برنامه های موبایل بالاست و هزینه ی کم تری مصرف میشود* 
نیمباز بر روی ویندوز، آی‌فون، سیمبیان، اندروید و مک اواس قابل نصب می باشد و از طریق وبسایت نیمباز می توانید نرم افزارمورد نیازتان را دانلود کنید.
 نیمباز از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی می کند و  دارای محیط چت گروهی می باشد و از طریق نسحه همراه به چت روم ها نیز می  توانید دسترسی بیابید.
 با نیم باز امکان متصل کردن تنها یک اکانت  از هر سرویس دهنده را دارید. برای مثال شما نمی توانید دو اکانت یاهو را  با هم به نرم افزار متصل کنید.


اینم 1 سری اطلاعات بود راجبش.......
اینم 1 نمونه روبات میزارم دانلود کنید ببینید منظورم چیه

  پسورد فايل : www.taknimbuzz.blogfa.com 
لینک دانلود :http://s3.picofile.com/file/76163962...er_v1.zip.html

کمک کنید مرسیییییییییییییییییییییی  ی

----------


## m.4.r.m

خوب چیه اینو می خوای بدونی ؟
این یه برنامه آماده بود خوب یه برنامه ساختن و فایل اجرایی رو بیرون دادن حالا شما چیه اینو می خوای یاد بگیری ؟

----------


## perre-punk

عزیزم خوب میخوام 1کی مثل این درست کنم.....توروخدا کمکم کن

----------


## m.4.r.m

1 کی مثله اینو درست کنی ؟ آهان اوکی خوب تا کجا بلدی ؟ چه اندازه می تونی کد نویسی در شبکه رو انجام بدی ؟ اینارو بگو کمکت کنم

----------


## m.4.r.m

خوب شما اول باید به این سورسی که برات میزارم نگاه کنی سورس نمونه مسنجر هستش یاد بگیری بعد یکی مثه اونو بسازی پله پله

----------


## perre-punk

ببین من خودم یه کوچولو بلدم...من فقط 1 فیلم اموزشی دیدم واسه ی این vb6 و هیچی هم یاد نگرفتم :افسرده: 
من خودم یه خوردشو نوشتم که فقط میتونه با ID انلاین بشه و بره تویه یه room ولی نمیدونم چطوری کنترل روم رو بهش اضافه کنم مثل برنامه ی بالا :متفکر: 

اینو خودم درست کردم....ببین چطوره :تشویق: 
اینم لینک دانلودش:   
http://uploadboy.com/j8mttnc6nqcr.html

----------


## m.4.r.m

خوبه اگه تونستی تا اینجا بنویسی پس بقیه رو هم می تونی بنویسی یه سورس دیگه بهت میدم از رو اون یاد بگیر روم هم داره

----------


## perre-punk

ای بابا این خیلی سخته....میشه 1کی راهتر بگی :گیج:  :افسرده:

----------

